# Wyswietlanie polskich znakow (po raz ....)

## wyldewoot

Witam

Na poczatku chcialbym zaznaczyc, iz przejrzalem tony topicow zwiazanych z poprawnym wyswietlaniem polskich znakow i zaden nie pomogl. Zamiast polskich znakow wyswietlaja mi sie dziwne znaki (w nautilusie oraz konsoli - uzywam gnome). Caly gentoo jest w wersji angielskiej. Zalezy mi na tym aby system "mowil" po angielsku, tylko wyswietlal poprawnie polskie znaki.

Z gory dzieki za pomoc

```

LANG=

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

```

cat /etc/locale.gen

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Poprawiono błąd ortograficzny.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## SlashBeast

http://kyou.tk/funtoo/lokalizacja.txt

masz tutaj opis 'na szybko', jak masz openrc/baselayout2 rob krok po kroku.

----------

## sherszen

Zdecydowanie błędna konfiguracja Xorga. Ja bym spróbował dodać do xorg.conf taki wpis:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection

```

A reszta pewnie bez zmian.  :Smile: 

----------

## unK

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Zdecydowanie błędna konfiguracja Xorga.

 

Wątpię, w xorg.conf się sterownik i domyślną keymapę tylko ustawia.

wyldewoot, przestaw sobie te locale z POSIX na en_US.UTF-8. POSIX (inaczej C) obsługuje tylko zestaw znaków ASCII.

----------

## gryf

 *wyldewoot wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Na poczatku chcialbym zaznaczyc, iz przejrzalem tony topicow zwiazanych z poprawnym wyswietlaniem polskich znakow i zaden nie pomogl. Zamiast polskich znakow wyswietlaja mi sie dziwne znaki (w nautilusie oraz konsoli - uzywam gnome). Caly gentoo jest w wersji angielskiej. Zalezy mi na tym aby system "mowil" po angielsku, tylko wyswietlal poprawnie polskie znaki.
> 
> 

 

Ustaw poprawnie locale. U mnie cały system interfejs ma po angielsku, ale pozostałe rzeczy, jak sortowanie, daty itd są po polsku.

```
# cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG=pl_PL.utf8

LC_MESSAGES=C
```

To co jest istotne, to odpowiednio ustawione LC_MESSAGES. Ja używam C, ale równie dobrze może być to en_US.UTF-8 - zależnie od tego, jak bardzo po angielsku chcesz mieć.

Druga rzecz to wprowadzanie polskich znaków zarówno w konsoli:

```
# grep ^[^#] /etc/conf.d/consolefont 

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"
```

jak i w xorg (ja używam xorg.conf):

```
# grep XkbLay /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"
```

Dochodzi jeszcze sprawa fontów, ale dowolny z media-fonts/corefonts powinien dać radę z UTF8.

----------

